# 7740 sle gears selecting problem



## thomas hawke (Jul 12, 2008)

i have a 1995 ford/new holland.7740 SLE.putting it into reverse can be tricky,pull lever right back and hold it .sometimes she will catch with a little clink other times it will not catch and grind!(forward not to bad at all ,a bit stiff) there was bad/broken cables (earth) to battery problem so reterminated all of cable and seem to be a bit better. could it be a solenoid not moving pin for selector (wishful thinking) or bigger problem. there is 7500 hours on tractor!
any thoughts experiences would be gratefull.
thanks


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

hello Thomas don't know if I can help you or maybe scare you..but we have about 13 new holland one of which is a 7740 but not the same tranmission...but we just had do one of our other ts100 same transmission and same problem as your sound like..we had to replace the solenoid but the bad part we have to break apart the tractor at the tran to replace the solenoid plus just the part was $1000. good luck Howard


----------



## thomas hawke (Jul 12, 2008)

thanks howard for that


----------



## thomas hawke (Jul 12, 2008)

hi howard 
why would a solenoid be inside transmission box ,3 on top and i think 1 to right and maybe 2 on left,solenoids have cables going to them . thought they would put them some where you could get to for replacement.
anyway had another look at it and found that lock nut on adjuster for forward/reverse was not tight so twisted till i got gear to stop grinding.works a bit better ,small grind into forward sometimes now,but will have to look into it more soon.do you now what solenoid they had to replace?
thanks


----------



## howierd3866 (May 18, 2008)

hello Thomas first I have to get even with you... you gave me bad luck...wed. the same tractor stop working in rev. but this time is was like yours just the nut..lol...the solenoid I thinking about is under the cab and the mechanic say it the only way to reach it..


----------

